# La Marzocco Linea Mini



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

These were everywhere at the London Coffee Festival. The predicted price is around £2500 ex VAT.

http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/la-marzocco-linea-mini-review-t35065.html

Makes you think doesnt it?


----------



## leonecam (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks like an amazing machine. Do you know if it comes with a timer?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No timer


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

NickR said:


> These were everywhere at the London Coffee Festival. The predicted price is around £2500 ex VAT.
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/la-marzocco-linea-mini-review-t35065.html
> 
> Makes you think doesnt it?


Surely you meant to say these were everywhere http://www.faema.com/eng/pr_scheda.asp?id=77. I must of been walking around with my eyes half closed. I only saw the mini at the LM stand.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Personally I think the price point is quite high. I would prefer other machines for the price bracket. coffeehit selling them for £3K! (add £240 if you want it in colour!) See here

Changing pressure on this machine is difficult from what I understood from the gentleman on the stand and the preinfusion time is fixed. At that price bracket one would think you would want maybe more control. my 2c


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If I had that sort of money to throw at a home machine, I would be going for the Ambient Espresso Vesuvius. Assuming the Linea comes out closer to the fat end of £3k. Far more functionality and ease of use.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ridland said:


> If I had that sort of money to throw at a home machine, I would be going for the Ambient Espresso Vesuvius. Assuming the Linea comes out closer to the fat end of £3k. Far more functionality and ease of use.


More Functionality doesn't always equate to ease of use

There is something to be said for a rock solid, temp stable machine without infinite variables


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> More Functionality doesn't always equate to ease of use


Exactly, have you seen Boots try to use his?


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> More Functionality doesn't always equate to ease of use
> 
> There is something to be said for a rock solid, temp stable machine without infinite variables


True say, totally agree. Still prefer to know its there for me to play with if I want to. A used Duetto and an EK with some change in my pocket sounds better than the linea mini. Or a L1 and a used K30 (and still change in my pocket)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Exactly, have you seen Boots try to use his?


Or mine for that matter


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

That paddle though...









Would much prefer a simple switch and timer personally.


----------

